# Double Acting Wobbler-Slinky Machine



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been working in my little shop, attempting to get something for all of my engines to run in an upcoming steam show. I just made up a couple of pulleys to be used as a gear reduction which would allow the double acting wobbler that I built 2 years ago (It was my second engine) to run the slinky machine. In this video, the engine is running on about 10 PSI of air. You will notice that I say "Double Wobbler" when talking about the engine.--Its not---I meant to say "Double Acting wobbler".--If you look in the "Plans and Downloads" section of the forum, I posted all the blueprints to make this engine two years ago when I built it.---And yes, those drive belts are all 3/32" and 1/8" o-rings.--If the video seems to end right in the middle of things, (it does on my computer), just wait---It will start again in a few seconds right where it left off.---Brian


----------



## ariz (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice Brian, all those wheels that rev at different speed are very cool, and the spring on the left too...

it seems a machine for some purpose, not only an engine

great :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice, looks like fun. Perfect for a steam show, like you said. :bow:


----------

